# My Dog Ignores Me ... Help :( ?



## KaynBay (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am the proud owner of Basil. He is such a sweet dog, he is outgoing and loves people, but I need a bit of help. He doesn't listen to me. He hears my commands, and he knows what I'm saying but sometimes he chooses to listen and most of the times he just ignores me. It's worrying me because as he gets older he has started becoming more dominant. Openly ignoring me, being aggressive with my 10yr sister, dragging me on the leash. 

I guess I really just want to know what to do??? I know he has the capabilities to be an awesome dog, so please help Basil and I!

Thank-you,
A Desperate Mother


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Repetition, repetition, repetition, repetition..........and treats, treats, treats and more treats.

Practice the come here a hundred times a day, always rewarding with a treat. At home, whenever he sits somewhere else, call him and treat him. In the park, use a long leash if necessary, when you walk him, call him. And treat him.

Be authoritative as he needs to know you are the boss. But do not tell him off . Praise and treats go faster than scolding him.

You must practise heel work at home. All the time. In the kitchen, in the garden...if he heels for a second, praise him and treat him. Use a treat on your hand for him to walk next to you. Always walk him on your left hand side.take the leash with the right and use your left hand to show him a treat next to your hip. Repeat a million times, and he will get it.

Repetition, patience, time, treats and praising. Thee is no mystery, just follow this and be stubborn and you will see the results. Promised.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would recommend going to classes with him, a good trainer will be able to show YOU how to teach him and he will listen once his brain is engaged and he is having fun. He needs a job to occupy him. Depending on his age you could then try agility or flyball but you need the basics in obedience to start these. You will be surprised at what a difference a bit of direction can make.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He sounds a lot like my Dudley. Dudley will still rarely do anything just because I say so! he is quick to obey when I have a treat in my hand though, he has a very what's in it for me? attitude. The good thing is it is rarely a problem as I always have treats nearby, allways on walks etc. but would still be nice to have him look into my eyes with an 'anything for you mum' attitude!! I have done lots of training, went to puppy and one lot of intermediate classes, do agility now, although I think going back for another training course would not be a bad thing. First puppy classes taught us to get them to focus on us - use a command like watch or listen and treat them when they give you eye contact, then in the garden have him on a loose lead, get his attention and walk backwards with him following you watching you, then walk in loops or figure of eight treating occasionally. I often make Dudley sit before letting him out into the garden when he asks, he sometimes barks at me if I don't have a treat but if he really wants to go out he will eventually do what I ask!


----------

